# Burton ambush boots



## Nathanofficial (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone
A few weeks ago I went to a board shop and tried on a heap of different boots
The ones that I found fit the best where a pair of burton motos
I didn't get a chance to try on the burton ambushes because I didn't know about them at the time
After reading reviews about them and doing my research I have found these would suit me perfectly

I want to know if that would fit the same as the moto boot because I can buy them online for a lot cheaper even though I havnt actually tried them on yet

The guy who was serving me was a bit of a dick I think it may be due to the fact I'm 18 and probably thinks I'm wasting his time and won't buy anything
But he is the reason I didn't buy anything

Thanks


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I just had the exact same question. I have a pair of Burton Motos that fit me perfectely and I saw a pair of Burton Ions online that were really cheap so I emailed Burton to ask if they would fit the same. They said that they would fit the same, but they would feel different due to the difference in stiffness and flex. 

Anyways I ordered the Ions and they fit and feel great. I am not sure if the Ambushs will have the same sizing, but my guess is that they will. If you're still unsure email Burton. They gave me a bit of a wishy washy answer when I asked, but I think that they didn't want me getting angry at them if I didn't like the new boots.

Here is a copy of my question and the answer I received:

Hi,
I have pair of older 2008ish Burton Motos that have fit me perfectly since I bought them. I was thinking about upgrading to some Burton Ions and I wanted to purchase them online, but I'm not sure how they will fit. Will the current Burton Ions fit my feet the same as my older Moto boots?
Thanks,
Ben

Hello Benjamin, 
While the sizing of the motos and ions will be the same, the cut of the boots may cause them to feel differently on your feet. The Ions are also going to feel stiffer than your motos so that will give you a different feel as well. I would highly recommend trying them on first if you can so feel them on your feet. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask. 
Sincerely, 
Rider Service 
Burton Snowboards

Hi Tim,
I'm am trying to get a stiffer more supportive boot than the Motos because I just bought stiffer bindings and boots. I understand that the Ions will feel different then the Motos, but as long as they are basically the same width and length I think i'm going to buy the Ions online because I found a deal on them for $200 that I can't pass up.
Thanks for the response!-Ben

Ben, 
Overall, they should fit very similarly. If you can find a deal then that is great! The Ion is a great boot. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. 
Sincerely, 
Rider Service 
Burton Snowboards


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Boots from the same brand usually fit the same. 

All size 10 Burton boots will fit the same. The feel is another story.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Madbob14 said:


> Boots from the same brand usually fit the same.
> 
> All size 10 Burton boots will fit the same. The feel is another story.


Sorry, but absolutely false. Boots from the same brand _*might*_ _size_ the same (but not necessarily so), but in most cases they not _fit_ the same.
Just because one model of Burton/32/whatever boot fits you, does not mean that another model from the same manufacturer in the same size will. For instance, Burton and Salomon are well known to have some models that fit narrow while other fit wide.


----------



## Nathanofficial (Aug 12, 2013)

JonSnow said:


> I just had the exact same question. I have a pair of Burton Motos that fit me perfectely and I saw a pair of Burton Ions online that were really cheap so I emailed Burton to ask if they would fit the same. They said that they would fit the same, but they would feel different due to the difference in stiffness and flex.
> 
> Burton Snowboards


Hey Mate you wouldnt have the contact email for burton would you every time i go to the contact page on the site it goes back to the stupid gateway home page


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

The email I used was [email protected].


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Sorry, but absolutely false. Boots from the same brand _*might*_ _size_ the same (but necessarily so), but in most cases they not _fit_ the same.
> Just because one model of Burton/32/whatever boot fits you, does not mean that another model from the same manufacturer in the same size will. For instance, Burton and Salomon are well known to have some models that fit narrow while other fit wide.


My mistake then. I was under the impress that all boots from the same manufacturer will fit size wise the same.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

As tempting as these online bargains might be, there's always risk that the fit won't cut it. 

I buy new ions most years and sometimes it's a close call to go up a half size when I try them on.


----------



## Nathanofficial (Aug 12, 2013)

I will go into the local shop (keep in mind there isnt many in brisbane Australia) and try them on 
I emailed Burton and they said that size wise the boot was the same but the boots have a different cut.


----------

